# Imágenes de Berlin: marroquíes, pistolas y guerra urbana. El futuro de Europa



## gallofino (6 Ene 2023)

Qué bonitas imágenes, cómo están disfrutando los alemanes


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (6 Ene 2023)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonitas imágenes, cómo están disfrutando los alemanes



Eso tiene una solución muy facil : el ejercito y abrir fuego a discreción contra el lumpen marron parasitario. SI hay mas disturbios por estas medidas se reprimen con fuego real y posteriores arrestos y a campos forzosos de trabajo yreeducación.

Si las elites no lo hacen es porque merecen ser ejecutadas en un patibulo por alta traicion a su nación.


----------



## Ibar (6 Ene 2023)

La política inmigratoria de mierda y sus consecuencias, esto va a acabar muy mal.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Ene 2023)

Una pena lo de mis paisanos.

La patria de Beethoven, Goethe, Kant, Schopenhauer, Von Braun, Wagner ... una civilización europea por si misma, que al unirse a la latina bajo Carlomagno ha dado al mundo a Europa, camino del precipicio.

Y no es que nosotros en la parte latina del invento vayamos mucho mejor que ellos, sencillamente nuestra carga de inmigrantes islamicos y africanos es menor que la de los paises del norte de Europa.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Ene 2023)

Hace dos noches tuve una experiencia refugee paseando al perro (costa holandesa). Tengo un parque detrás de casa y en vacaciones sigo horarios españoles, asi que baje al perro despues de cenar a eso de las 22:00h y un grupo de niñatos subnormales encontró muy divertido ponerse a seguirme mientras el perro iba olfateando aqui y alla e iluminarme desde lejos con linternas o los moviles mientras rebuznaban en algo similar a holandés.

En Alemania yo ya estaba avisado de que nada de ir a parques una vez caia el sol, lo que pude comprobar en una boda a la ucraniana en que me pasee con una merluza de campeonato por un parque mientras un puñao de ucranianos me buscaban horrorizados de que me hubiera metido solo al parque. Se ve que dios ama a los borrachos, porque no me encontre a nadie, pero por lo visto habia habido varias violaciones e incontables robos por un grupo de refugees afganos que merodeaba el barrio y se juntaban por la noche en el parque.

La integración ha fracasado, por tanto, todos de vuelta a sus casas y paz en las de todos.


----------



## Willvanperez (6 Ene 2023)

Tito Adolfo te echamos de menos


----------



## Sir Torpedo (6 Ene 2023)

Ibar dijo:


> La política inmigratoria de mierda y sus consecuencias, esto va a acabar muy mal.



Pero qué dices hombre, si de estos se trataba precisamente, es todo un éxito.


----------



## lapetus (6 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> La integración ha fracasado



La integración nunca fue el objetivo de llevar masas de inmigración descontrolada de una cultura lo más distinta posible.

Tú fíjate la que se está liando: por un lado traen a estos, les pagan todo, les permiten tener armas, y les subvencionan que tengan hijos como conejos...

Por el otro le lavan el cerebro a los autóctonos para que se tiren a todas las degeneraciones que están explícitamente prohibidas en el libro de los otros...

No hay que ser un lince para ver cómo acaba esto.


----------



## ray merryman (6 Ene 2023)

Luego te dejas bigotillo y flequillo y te meten en la cárcel por "apología"


----------



## todoayen (6 Ene 2023)

Es el progresismo, hamijos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Ene 2023)

Al menos ellos lcuharon hasta el final para intentar impedir eso.

Aquí somos mas de reírnos de los que perdieron esa guerra, y es que nos encanta disfrutar esas cosas.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (6 Ene 2023)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Eso tiene una solución muy facil : el ejercito y abrir fuego a discreción contra el lumpen marron parasitario. SI hay mas disturbios por estas medidas se reprimen con fuego real y posteriores arrestos y a campos forzosos de trabajo yreeducación.
> 
> Si las elites no lo hacen es porque merecen ser ejecutadas en un patibulo por alta traicion a su nación.



Si las elites no lo hacen es porque han sido ellos los que han creado está situación y les interesa mantenerla.


----------



## NoRTH (6 Ene 2023)

recuerdo que un dia hablando con un gerente de una planta berlinesa 

me comentaba que de su flamante audi ya era la tercera vez que le robaban alguna pieza - estando el coche en una plaza de parking privada -

pero lo que recordaba con mas cariño que el dia que su mujer ingreso de urgencias para dar a luz se segunda hija

en lo que entro con su mujer para ingresarla y regresar al coche ( parking del hospital ) le habian robado bolso de su esposa con documentacion 

.... 

cuando iba a Berlin a trabajar siempre me hospedaba en Potsdam - ciudad tranquila - 


en Frankfurt o Colonia el espectaculo que podias observar a las afueras de las estaciones de tren era esperpentico !!


----------



## AlterEgoYo (6 Ene 2023)

A cara descubierta, sabiendo que nadie les va a hacer nada. Si hubieran sido blanquitos, hinchas del Hertha Berlín, la policía y las pantallan hubieran caído sobre ellos con eficacia y furia.


----------



## NoRTH (6 Ene 2023)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> A cara descubierta, sabiendo que nadie les va a hacer nada. Si hubieran sido blanquitos, hinchas del Hertha Berlín, la policía y las pantallan hubieran caído sobre ellos con eficacia y furia.



son impugnes 

aqui en Francia la cosa va por los mismos derroteros

moros amenazando a profesores

y estos casi tienen que pedir perdon


----------



## pandillero (6 Ene 2023)

Esas imagenes son de Nochevieja 2015, los famosos "incidentes" con refugiados "sirios".
Los "incidentes" incluidas violaciones, robos, agresiones, se dieron en todas las grandes ciudades de Europa Central. 
Desde entonces ya nada a sido igual.
Lo normal en ese momento hubiera sido devolverlos a todos a sus paises y cerrar las fronteras, pero fué al revés.


----------



## ShellShock (6 Ene 2023)

Las pobres minorías "oprimidas".

Los occidentales somos unos maricones de mierda. A todo extranjero que molestase lo más mínimo, palizón y expulsión quitándole todo lo que tuviese de valor. Y ejecución o trabajos forzados de por vida para los que cometiesen crímenes de sangre.

Se iba a acabar la tontería bien rápido, como ha sido toda la vida hasta que nos hemos convertido en progres de mierda. A ver si alguien se cree que uno iba liándola hace 200 años fuera de su país y le daban palmaditas en la espalda y paguitas. Y ni en su propio país.


----------



## Roberto Malone (6 Ene 2023)

Solo están 'celebrando' la Navidad a su manera.

A que sí @xicomalo. A los progres les mola todo esto.

Nos enriquecen con su cultura milenaria.


----------



## NIKK (6 Ene 2023)

Que disfruten en nazilandia.


----------



## Arístides (6 Ene 2023)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonitas imágenes, cómo están disfrutando los alemanes



No hace falta ir tan lejos:




*A tiro limpio Argelinos vs Senegaleses en pleno centro de Madrid tras la Copa África:*









Terror en Lavapiés: disparos, navajazos y heridos por la final de la Copa de África


La victoria de Argelia contra Senegal desató el caos en el barrio madrileño y se registraron enfrentamientos con la Policía Nacional.




www.elespanol.com






*Un día cualquiera en Madrid: la M30 cortada por unos bandoleros armados con hachas y machetes + asalto a un coche pistola en mano:*












Una banda asalta con pistolas a la presidenta de Eulen en una emboscada cuando iba en coche en Madrid


El escolta de María José Álvarez Mezquíriz disparó a los atacantes, que encajonaron el vehículo de la empresaria entre dos coches la madrugada del lunes cuando regresaba a casa. El ataque se produce tras el duro enfrentamiento de sus hermanos por el control de la empresa de servicios y...




www.burbuja.info








:


----------



## Mentalharm (6 Ene 2023)

Y se sabe el porqué de los disturbios?


----------



## serie de netflix (6 Ene 2023)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Eso tiene una solución muy facil : el ejercito y abrir fuego a discreción contra el lumpen marron parasitario. SI hay mas disturbios por estas medidas se reprimen con fuego real y posteriores arrestos y a campos forzosos de trabajo yreeducación.
> 
> Si las elites no lo hacen es porque merecen ser ejecutadas en un patibulo por alta traicion a su nación.



El ejército solo esta para defender a la xasta y si aparecen por ahi sera para buscar y combatir natzis


----------



## serie de netflix (6 Ene 2023)

ShellShock dijo:


> Las pobres minorías "oprimidas".
> 
> Los occidentales somos unos maricones de mierda. A todo extranjero que molestase lo más mínimo, palizón y expulsión quitándole todo lo que tuviese de valor. Y ejecución o trabajos forzados de por vida para los que cometiesen crímenes de sangre.
> 
> Se iba a acabar la tontería bien rápido, como ha sido toda la vida hasta que nos hemos convertido en progres de mierda. A ver si alguien se cree que uno iba liándola hace 200 años fuera de su país y le daban palmaditas en la espalda y paguitas. Y ni en su propio país.



+288


----------



## hartman4 (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## hartman4 (6 Ene 2023)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonitas imágenes, cómo están disfrutando los alemanes



la que estan liando los rusos.


----------



## Ratona001 (6 Ene 2023)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Y se sabe el porqué de los disturbios?



En nochevieja desatados. Agrediendo a policías, personal de ambulancia. Tirándoles petardos. Con pistolas de esas de petardos, con pistolas reales. Etc.


De hecho por culpa de ellos quieren prohibir los petardos. No sé muy bien si se refieren a los petardos esos que te pueden destrozar la mano o si se refiere a toda la pirotecnia en general.

Porque en una noche colapsan los servicios. Y los dos años de coronacirco han sido unas nocheviejas muy tranquilas para esas personas que reman esas noches

En Francia creo que han vuelto a quemar coches.


Están ahí cobrando ayudas. No trabajan. Entre moros, siempre en manada. Pues están desatados. Solo falta que les tengamos que pagar las putas para que se comporten.


----------



## Felson (6 Ene 2023)

Al final, la mafia calabresa, serán los cascos azules para la población, como en México.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (6 Ene 2023)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En nochevieja desatados. Agrediendo a policías, personal de ambulancia. Tirándoles petardos. Con pistolas de esas de petardos, con pistolas reales. Etc.
> 
> 
> De hecho por culpa de ellos quieren prohibir los petardos. No sé muy bien si se refieren a los petardos esos que te pueden destrozar la mano o si se refiere a toda la pirotecnia en general.
> ...



Hamburgo ya era así a finales de los 90.


----------



## ugeruge (6 Ene 2023)

Proporcionalidad y tal. Balas combatidas con balas, a ser posible más grandes y abundantes


----------



## Ochentero del flay (6 Ene 2023)

Esta programado para que pase, metemos morralla solidaria a paladas para crear inseguridad en las calles y así tener la excusa perfecta para instaurar un poder de control total y universal que la masa verá con buenos ojos, sacrificando su libertad 

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Komanche O_o (6 Ene 2023)

Willvanperez dijo:


> Tito Adolfo te echamos de menos



Si, ojalá venga pronto, que ya hay que volver a reducir Alemania en otro tercio....


----------



## Patanegra (6 Ene 2023)

ugeruge dijo:


> Proporcionalidad y tal. Balas combatidas con balas, a ser posible más grandes y abundantes



no son pistolas reales. Son pistolas de gas, hacen ruido para, se supone, auyentar a un ladron. Estan en venta libre en Europa central aunque por supuesto no es legal sacarlas en la calle ya que su apariencia es bastante convincente.


----------



## ugeruge (6 Ene 2023)

Patanegra dijo:


> no son pistolas reales. Son pistolas de gas, hacen ruido para, se supone, auyentar a un ladron. Estan en venta libre en Europa central aunque por supuesto no es legal sacarlas en la calle ya que su apariencia es bastante convincente.



Rollo pistolas de fogueo?
Curioso.... pero ante la duda....


----------



## NPI (6 Ene 2023)

*ME NVTRE*​


----------



## ㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤ (6 Ene 2023)

Gitano-MENAs Burbjis_tards_ se recrean publicando ociosa y periódicamente Delitos y Crímenes perpetrados por sus Semejantes y Congéneres, a quienes habitualmente denominan „Moronegros“ en un vacuo y jocoso Intento por diferenciarse, sin aportar absolutamente nada a su País, del que representan una de las máximas Vergüenzas en las últimas Décadas.

El Ciudadano alemán promedio, aletargado y vacilante, vive amodorrado en el Sofá de su Casa, conformándose con su Fútbol de mierda y su Cerveza fría. Votante de los Partidos judíos-cristianos-comunistas del (((Sistema))), todos los días lleva a sus Hijos a la Escuela, donde les lavan el cerebro, como a él, con Propaganda _Libtard_, comunista, judía, cristiana y _anti-alemana_. Pero no le importa, incluso les lleva a los decadentes y nauseabundos Estadios de Fútbol aunque estén infestados de Maleantes. Y el Southron de _Burbujistan _ríe y disfruta inmerso en su IGNORANCIA diaria — mientras celebra los Crímenes contra la Población nativa Europea del mismo modo que festeja los „Trofeos“ de su mierdoso Equipo de Fútbol favorito.
Las Ciudades-Cloacas de vuestra „Civilización Occidental“ tienen una finalidad y son de utilidad para los Kanaken, Latinos, NAFRIs, o Burbujistas: Las Ratas se sienten atraídas por las Alcantarillas; las Moscas se sienten atraídas por la Mierda; los _Untermenschen_ se sienten atraídos por las Ciudades. El final está cerca para todos ellos, los „Civilizados“.

















_Kanakengruppe _o_ Burbujufengruppe _posa para la posteridad:






Burbujufen RAUS !







Burbujero Burbujeros Burbujista Burbujistas Burbujufo Burbujufos Mantero Manteros
MENA MENAs ANTIFA LGBT BLM Moronegro Moronegros
Marrónidos Marronoides Marronáceos Comunistas
Gitanomoro Gitanomoros Hispanomoro Hispanomoros​


----------



## jaimitoabogado (6 Ene 2023)

Si el delincuente las tiene , el ciudadano honrado también debe tenerlas legalmente .
0 tolerancia contra los delincuentes


----------



## Mentalharm (7 Ene 2023)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En nochevieja desatados. Agrediendo a policías, personal de ambulancia. Tirándoles petardos. Con pistolas de esas de petardos, con pistolas reales. Etc.
> 
> 
> De hecho por culpa de ellos quieren prohibir los petardos. No sé muy bien si se refieren a los petardos esos que te pueden destrozar la mano o si se refiere a toda la pirotecnia en general.
> ...



Tienes al gran Sebastián Castellanos de avatar?


----------



## John Smmith (7 Ene 2023)

Pues a mi, estas cosas, cada vez me nutren mas. Esto ya no tiene vuelta atras, asi que cuanto antes reviente antes acabamos. El europedo comun es tan gilipollas que hasta que no reviente no se va a enterar. Y mucho menos se va a defender porque o es viejo o es un pelele.


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (7 Ene 2023)

Mother of god! la guerra esta en camino, no hay duda


----------



## Ratona001 (7 Ene 2023)

ugeruge dijo:


> Rollo pistolas de fogueo?
> Curioso.... pero ante la duda....



Se encuentran las balas por el suelo. Es como un petardo/ bala que disparan. También las usan neños solo se las he visto a moros.


----------



## W33D (7 Ene 2023)

Eso si el problema es el blanquito que se haga con una impresora 3d

Seguro que todos esos tienen licencia, malpensados rasistas!
   

@Murray's


----------



## nomecreoná (7 Ene 2023)

No olvidar nunca quienes son los responsables y quienes los trajeron y mantuvieron, esos que se esconden detrás de las siglas de la mayoría de partidos políticos e instituciones del narco régimen masón y criminal del 78, esos deben ser enjuiciados y ajusticiados.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (7 Ene 2023)




----------



## JessRex (7 Ene 2023)

*ELLOS LO VOTARON Y AHORA A ELLOS LES CORTARAN LA CABEZA ...Y YO ME ALEGRO , LA RAZA BLANCA MERECE ESE FINAL POR HABER DEMOSTRADO EN EL SIGLO XXI , QUE YA NO QUEDA NADA DE LO QUE FUIMOS EN TODOS LOS SIGLOS ANTERIORES. 


MATEN!!!!MATEN!!!!.*


----------



## Patatas bravas (7 Ene 2023)

Lo bueno de vivir en Sicilia o sur de Italia es que está escoria está controlada por la mafia allí no tienen pelotas de hacer el indio


----------



## v1ctor88 (7 Ene 2023)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Lo bueno de vivir en Sicilia o sur de Italia es que está escoria está controlada por la mafia allí no tienen pelotas de hacer el indio



A cambio de no ganar un duro , todos los magrebíes que no estén trabajando los deportaba (como mínimo)


----------



## lacg9 (7 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hace dos noches tuve una experiencia refugee paseando al perro (costa holandesa). Tengo un parque detrás de casa y en vacaciones sigo horarios españoles, asi que baje al perro despues de cenar a eso de las 22:00h y un grupo de niñatos subnormales encontró muy divertido ponerse a seguirme mientras el perro iba olfateando aqui y alla e iluminarme desde lejos con linternas o los moviles mientras rebuznaban en algo similar a holandés.
> 
> En Alemania yo ya estaba avisado de que nada de ir a parques una vez caia el sol, lo que pude comprobar en una boda a la ucraniana en que me pasee con una merluza de campeonato por un parque mientras un puñao de ucranianos me buscaban horrorizados de que me hubiera metido solo al parque. Se ve que dios ama a los borrachos, porque no me encontre a nadie, pero por lo visto habia habido varias violaciones e incontables robos por un grupo de refugees afganos que merodeaba el barrio y se juntaban por la noche en el parque.
> 
> La integración ha fracasado, por tanto, todos de vuelta a sus casas y paz en las de todos.



haci era en Bolivia , Perú , Bolivia pero llegó gente de mierda del Caribe y lo hizo peligroso todo , pero al menos no nos tachan de " racistas "


----------



## Palimpsesto. (7 Ene 2023)

Jijiji


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ene 2023)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Eso tiene una solución muy facil : el ejercito y abrir fuego a discreción contra el lumpen marron parasitario. SI hay mas disturbios por estas medidas se reprimen con fuego real y posteriores arrestos y a campos forzosos de trabajo yreeducación.
> 
> Si las elites no lo hacen es porque merecen ser ejecutadas en un patibulo por alta traicion a su nación.



cualquier intento de deportar o perseguir a los marroquíes se verá como la repetición de la persecución de los judíos y el holocausto y por lo tanto será el casus belli que esperan los judíos de la angloesfera para bombardear Europa y volver a reducirla a cenizas. 

La llamada segunda guerra mundial, que no fue mundial porque no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos, fue la forma que tuvieron de resolver su crisis del 29 . Agitaron el avispero en Europa, vendieron las armas, arrasaron los países y luego vendieron la reconstrucción con los créditos del Plan Marshall .


----------



## Palimpsesto. (7 Ene 2023)

En 1995 la calle HERNANI y 4 caminos era un barrio lleno de españoles. Era una maravilla vivir alli.
En 2005 era Ecuador
En 2015 Mali
En 2025 directamente sera Baltimor





Los madrileños no saben hasta donde les llega la mierda. Ellos con su Isabel Isabel tienen bastante.


----------



## stuka (7 Ene 2023)

Yo no odio a los lobos. Estos hacen lo que tienen que hacer.

Yo detesto, desprecio y vomito sobre mis compañeras ovejas. Las odio profundamente.

Y deseo que las maten con rapidez para yo poder sobrevivir.


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Ene 2023)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonitas imágenes, cómo están disfrutando los alemanes



Putos nazis. Que hijo de puta el Hitler.


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Ene 2023)

Proximamente dice    

Hoy he comido anca mis biegos y por la calle el unico español que habia era yo


----------



## BikeroII (7 Ene 2023)

Willvanperez dijo:


> Tito Adolfo te echamos de menos


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Ene 2023)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> a campos forzosos de trabajo yreeducación.



A campos de reeducacion hay que mandaros a los sunormales como tu. A esos no hay que mandarlos a ningun campo de nada, hay que mandarlos a sus paises y que no causen ni un solo centimo mas de gasto aqui


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (7 Ene 2023)

Roma petó así. Llegó un momento que los bárbaros del norte empezaron a entrar en el territorio como pancho por su casa sin apenas resistencia.

Europa está transmutando poco a poco a su siguiente forma. Olvídense del estado de bienestar.


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Ene 2023)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> Si las elites no lo hacen es porque han sido ellos los que han creado está situación y les interesa mantenerla.



Como bien estas diciendo, las elites no van a solucionar nada, porque el problema lo han creado ellos aposta

La cuestion no es preguntarse que van a hacer las elites. La cuestion es preguntarse, POR QUE COJONES NO NOS ESTAMOS ORGANIZANDO POLITICAMENTE TODOS LOS DEMAS, PARA SOLUCIONAR EL PROBLEMA DE PUTO CUAJO


----------



## Tercios (7 Ene 2023)

What a wonderful world


----------



## Gotthard (7 Ene 2023)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Como bien estas diciendo, las elites no van a solucionar nada, porque el problema lo han creado ellos aposta
> 
> La cuestion no es preguntarse que van a hacer las elites. La cuestion es preguntarse, POR QUE COJONES NO NOS ESTAMOS ORGANIZANDO POLITICAMENTE TODOS LOS DEMAS, PARA SOLUCIONAR EL PROBLEMA DE PUTO CUAJO



Solucionar el problema de (puto) cuajo se llama montar una revolución y estamos a años luz de tener mimbres para ese cesto.

El español de infanteria necesita un lider mañaco que lo guie, si hay lider, hay gesta porque no se nos rinde y preferimos muerte a humillación (p.e. devotio ibérica) y por puto orgullo se conquistan continentes, pero si no hay caudillo somos putas ovejas solitarias a las que esquilan a placer. Somos un pais de 40 millones de hidalgos y no nos soportamos entre nosotros y por supuesto, clavo que sobresale, martillazo que se lleva.

Nuestro camino es diferente del francés, ruso, sueco o del alemán, donde la peña se empieza a juntar y aquello pilla masa crítica y explota por los cuatro costados sin que haya una cabeza evidente o hay multiples pero que se suben al movimiento de la masa, no al reves. Eso en España si sucede, termina siempre en sonoro fracaso. Jamás ha cuajado una revolución popular aqui, lo mas parecido fue el Motín de Esquilache y una vez Carlos III quito la ley que provoco el levantamiento (una sobre longitud de capas y ala de sombreros, lo que se llama un tema IMPORTANTE) el rebaño volvió plácidamente a sus mataderos.

En España primero es el lider y la bandera, y a partir de ahi si que se monta la de San Quintín. Se ha investigado historicamente muy poco a Quinto Sertorio, pero ese romano del I a.C casi consiguió unificar a las tribus de hispania y les metimos unas palizas descomunales a las legiones marianas bajo nada menos que Pompeyo y con Metelo Pío llevandose las hostias mas grandes en su aristocrático trasero. Algunas batallas eran goleadas de 1000 legionarios muertos por 50 scutari hispanos... la tozudez, persistencia y valor militar hispanos con la dirección táctica de un experto militar romano... con ayuda de sangrar al enemigo mediante guerrilla previamente a la batalla. Con Quinto Sertorio podríamos haber llegado a poner la capital del imperio en Huesca, pero en Roma, los de la facción patricia, por la experiencia de los Cornelio Escipión en las guerras punicas y celtiberas sabian que los hispanos dependian de su lider y eso hicieron, se jodieron a Sertorio promoviendo envidias y éste acabo asesinado en un banquete por su propio lugarteniente Perpena.

Automaticamente las mejores tropas de Sertorio unidas a él por _devotio_ se suicidaron para seguirle al Elíseo o donde coño fuera, cada ciudad hispana volvio a pelearse con las vecinas y para Pompeyo ya solo fue un paseo ir jodiéndose las tribus sertorianas una a una. El canto del cisne del sueño sertoriano fue el asedio de Calahorra, segunda capital de la hispania sertoriana, poblada por allegados hispanos de Sertorio que habian podio huir del desastre de la batalla de Osca no estaban obligados a devotio personal, pero quisieron irse de este mundo firmando la defensa más encarnizada que se ha hecho de ciudad alguna en la historia de la humanidad. En Numancia echaron a las mujeres y niños fuera de la muralla, en Sagunto se suicidaron, en Calahorra sacrificaban al dios de la guerra a los mas debiles y conservaban la carne en salazón para alargar la resistencia. Cuando los romanos consiguieron entrar los pocos que quedaban hicieron una carga suicida aunque estaban que apenas podian sostenerse en pie.

Volviendo a nuestros tiempos, a la que asoma alguien que pueda tener carisma y ser un caudillo, o lo sobornan y lo convierten en la misma basura que el resto o lo hunden y lo quitan de enmedio. Sin caudillos no vamos a ninguna parte, por muchas salvajadas que nos hagan seguiremos balando como becerros en foros de internet/barras de bar pero nadie sacara a pasear una escopeta. Y eso quien nos tiene sometidos lo sabe y actua en consecuencia.


----------



## ELOS (7 Ene 2023)

Pero no la llamarían Revolución, que esa definición sólo es para gente acorde a una sola ideología. 
Le podrían llamar Revuelta Negacionista o Tiranía del Pueblo Insolidario.

Ya sabemos quien tiene el derecho moral en definir cada cosa.


----------



## Conde Duckula (7 Ene 2023)

Ochentero del flay dijo:


> Esta programado para que pase, metemos morralla solidaria a paladas para crear inseguridad en las calles y así tener la excusa perfecta para instaurar un poder de control total y universal que la masa verá con buenos ojos, sacrificando su libertad
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Eso es lo único que me cuadra. Eso y reducir la población a mediante una guerra interna. Porque la verdad es que la élite no parece querer volver al médievo. Parecen muy agusto con sus jets y no veo mucho jets diseñados por africanos, alguno habrá, pero no lo veo.
Así que me da que hay para rato.
Eso sí, la cabeza que se levanta contra todo esto le pegan un tiro sin contemplaciones.


----------



## Rextor88 (7 Ene 2023)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Eso tiene una solución muy facil : el ejercito y abrir fuego a discreción contra el lumpen marron parasitario. SI hay mas disturbios por estas medidas se reprimen con fuego real y posteriores arrestos y a campos forzosos de trabajo yreeducación.
> 
> Si las elites no lo hacen es porque merecen ser ejecutadas en un patibulo por alta traicion a su nación.



Son provocadores. Salen y el gobierno y la policía no hace nada aunque roben y maten, porque lo que buscan con todo esto los políticos es que nosotros salgamos a enfrentarnos a los moronegros y ahí sí, saldría la policía pero a apresarnos a nosotros, no a los moronegros. Esto ya se vió en los BLM por ejemplo. Pero las élites también viven con nosotros y no quieren que se vaya de madre. Por lo que la solución es ignorar las provocaciones y cuando la cosa se vaya de madre, que estén obligados a actuar contra sus seres de luz... y que sean los políticos y las FCSE los que se coman el marrón e incluso fenezcan en el intento.


----------



## mirym94 (7 Ene 2023)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Eso tiene una solución muy facil : el ejercito y abrir fuego a discreción contra el lumpen marron parasitario. SI hay mas disturbios por estas medidas se reprimen con fuego real y posteriores arrestos y a campos forzosos de trabajo yreeducación.
> 
> Si las elites no lo hacen es porque merecen ser ejecutadas en un patibulo por alta traicion a su nación.



Y porque pagan a cagones con placa, el nwo tiene que reducir población con hambre,crisis,virus,miseria,guerra interna, religiosa,natalidad Ect.. yo creo que la moronegrada rebelde no lo vieron llegar y se pensaban que serían sumisos para así cargarse la clase media.


----------



## srburbujarra (7 Ene 2023)

Pero no todos son iguales, no hay que criminalizar a colectivos, yo conozco a varios que son grandes personas.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kandutery (7 Ene 2023)

gysi es judío. Sorpresa verdad?


----------



## kandutery (7 Ene 2023)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> A cara descubierta, sabiendo que nadie les va a hacer nada. Si hubieran sido blanquitos, hinchas del Hertha Berlín, la policía y las pantallan hubieran caído sobre ellos con eficacia y furia.



por ser simpatizante nazi, por el mero hecho de tener ideología nacionalsocialista, te meten una retahíla de delitos (apología, intento de reconstrucción del nsdap, pertenencia a organización criminal, negación del holomito, etc) y te comes 10 años de cárcel sin remisión de condena. Íntegro

ser moromierda, quemar calles y disparar a edificios ni se persigue de oficio


----------



## f700b (7 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hace dos noches tuve una experiencia refugee paseando al perro (costa holandesa). Tengo un parque detrás de casa y en vacaciones sigo horarios españoles, asi que baje al perro despues de cenar a eso de las 22:00h y un grupo de niñatos subnormales encontró muy divertido ponerse a seguirme mientras el perro iba olfateando aqui y alla e iluminarme desde lejos con linternas o los moviles mientras rebuznaban en algo similar a holandés.
> 
> En Alemania yo ya estaba avisado de que nada de ir a parques una vez caia el sol, lo que pude comprobar en una boda a la ucraniana en que me pasee con una merluza de campeonato por un parque mientras un puñao de ucranianos me buscaban horrorizados de que me hubiera metido solo al parque. Se ve que dios ama a los borrachos, porque no me encontre a nadie, pero por lo visto habia habido varias violaciones e incontables robos por un grupo de refugees afganos que merodeaba el barrio y se juntaban por la noche en el parque.
> 
> La integración ha fracasado, por tanto, todos de vuelta a sus casas y paz en las de todos.



mientras tengan todo el poder políticos inútiles que no saben hacer otra cosa, vamos a seguir comiendo esta. Mierda de chusma a paladas.


----------



## patroclus (7 Ene 2023)

lapetus dijo:


> La integración nunca fue el objetivo de llevar masas de inmigración descontrolada de una cultura lo más distinta posible.
> 
> Tú fíjate la que se está liando: por un lado traen a estos, les pagan todo, les permiten tener armas, y les subvencionan que tengan hijos como conejos...
> 
> ...



Plan kalergi.


----------



## medion_no (7 Ene 2023)

allujahbahajfr o como se diga.


----------



## Ordel (7 Ene 2023)

Pena no les explote en las manos y se las arranque de cuajo


----------



## EGO (7 Ene 2023)

Ochentero del flay dijo:


> Esta programado para que pase, metemos morralla solidaria a paladas para crear inseguridad en las calles y así tener la excusa perfecta para instaurar un poder de control total y universal que la masa verá con buenos ojos, sacrificando su libertad
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Asi sera...pero "ningun plan sobrevive al primer contacto con el enemigo".



Puede acabar todo deviniendo en la aparicion de movimientos ultra nacionalistas que señalen a los culpables de todo esto,como paso en los años 30 cuando intentaron extender el comunismo por toda Europa.

Hitler,Franco o Musolini no aparecieron por arte de magia.Fue una respuesta de los europeos...y estoy seguro que les jodio los planes durante decadas a los narizotas,que ya se veian dominando desde Vladivostok a Lisboa con su comunismo.


----------



## Otto_69 (7 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hace dos noches tuve una experiencia refugee paseando al perro (costa holandesa). Tengo un parque detrás de casa y en vacaciones sigo horarios españoles, asi que baje al perro despues de cenar a eso de las 22:00h y un grupo de niñatos subnormales encontró muy divertido ponerse a seguirme mientras el perro iba olfateando aqui y alla e iluminarme desde lejos con linternas o los moviles mientras rebuznaban en algo similar a holandés.
> 
> En Alemania yo ya estaba avisado de que nada de ir a parques una vez caia el sol, lo que pude comprobar en una boda a la ucraniana en que me pasee con una merluza de campeonato por un parque mientras un puñao de ucranianos me buscaban horrorizados de que me hubiera metido solo al parque. Se ve que dios ama a los borrachos, porque no me encontre a nadie, pero por lo visto habia habido varias violaciones e incontables robos por un grupo de refugees afganos que merodeaba el barrio y se juntaban por la noche en el parque.
> 
> La integración ha fracasado, por tanto, todos de vuelta a sus casas y paz en las de todos.



Recuerdo que cuando fui de vacaciones a Holanda yo tambien seguia mi horario español , al caer la tarde los locales se recogian y solo quedaban grupos de negros.Alguno me anduvo siguiendo de camino al hotel supongo que para pagarme una pension.


----------



## Punitivum (7 Ene 2023)

-Detenciones masivas.
-Ficha de Registro que incluya grupo sanguíneo y huella dactilar. 
- Expulsión definitiva e irrevocable, costeada previamente por el dinero que se les incaute.

Fin.


----------



## Monarquía Bananera (7 Ene 2023)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonitas imágenes, cómo están disfrutando los alemanes



Lo mejor es que seguro que las pistolas son las mismas que han enviado los alemanes a Ucrania.


----------



## weyler (7 Ene 2023)

patroclus dijo:


> Plan kalergi.



diria que alemania es el caso mas claro, hay una teoria que dice que realmente el pueblo aleman ya no existe, se extinguio 

los millones que murieron en la 1º guerra mundial, hambre y miseria en la postguerra, bajada de natalidad en postguerra

los millones que murieron en la 2º guerra mundial y en la post guerra, las millones de violaciones ocurridas por el ocupante, la caida de la natalidad

la llegada masiva de extranjeros que continua hoy dia y la baja natalidad, unido al aberrante fenomeno del mestizaje 

todo lleva a que realmente alemanes quedan 4 gatos 

como anecdota, hace unos años me hice un analisis de esos de ADN y me contacto una chica alemana porque teniamos una coincidencia de ADN considerable, yo no conozco a nadie ni tengo familia en alemania, tras investigar resulta que un español (familia de mi abuela) en los 50 o 60 fue a trabajar a alemania y dejo preñada a una chica alemana y esta chica desfiende de ahi 

la de alemanes que habra que sus antepasados fueron algun soldado aliado o ruso, el pueblo aleman ya no existe


----------



## Hellsing (7 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Al menos ellos lcuharon hasta el final para intentar impedir eso.
> 
> Aquí somos mas de reírnos de los que perdieron esa guerra, y es que nos encanta disfrutar esas cosas.



Si han sido ellos los que nos han dicho al resto de la UE que tenemos que aceptar más marrónidos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Ene 2023)

Hellsing dijo:


> Si han sido ellos los que nos han dicho al resto de la UE que tenemos que aceptar más marrónidos



Ellos perdieron en 1945, no tienen ningun control de nada ya


----------



## Hellsing (7 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ellos perdieron en 1945, no tienen ningun control de nada ya



Nosotros en el 78


----------



## McLovin (7 Ene 2023)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonitas imágenes, cómo están disfrutando los alemanes




El vídeo es viejo, tiene unos cuantos años, pero eso no importa y no le resta veracidad al asunto. Lo más preocupante es que hablan alemán y muy posiblemente sea su idioma nativo, ya que han nacido allí. Les da igual, esta gente NUNCA se integra. Poco importa que tengan pasaporte alemán.

Alemania ya está perdida.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Ene 2023)

Hellsing dijo:


> Nosotros en el 78



Todo el mundo en el 45.

España tuvo solo el usufructo unas decadas a cambio de traicionar al Eje


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ene 2023)

Hordas de salvajes salvajeando, nada que no sepamos. Su sitio es el desierto lleno de arañas y escorpiones.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (7 Ene 2023)

Pues ahora que se han quedado sin la estafa para el resto de los europeos del gas barato del Khan Putina no se que va hacer Alemania jajajjaja

Es hora de pagar por su persecucion y asesinato de todos los que apoyaron al ultimo profeta europeo, Alemania debe perecer.


----------



## Toleandro Magno (7 Ene 2023)

Europa delenda est


----------



## AssGaper (7 Ene 2023)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Eso tiene una solución muy facil : el ejercito y abrir fuego a discreción contra el lumpen marron parasitario. SI hay mas disturbios por estas medidas se reprimen con fuego real y posteriores arrestos y a campos forzosos de trabajo yreeducación.
> 
> Si las elites no lo hacen es porque merecen ser ejecutadas en un patibulo por alta traicion a su nación.



Y más fácil aún: arrasar Marruecos con unos bombardeos masivos a sus ciudades. Nos enviáis mierda? Os lloverá mierda.

su Rey da orden de q se porten bien y en 24 horas esa gentuza los tienes firmes.


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Ene 2023)

Hellsing dijo:


> Nosotros en el 78



Nosotros también en el 45… y mientras un % significativo de la población no lo vea asi, no hay nada que hacer


----------



## Magnum Ho (7 Ene 2023)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Nosotros también en el 45… y mientras un % significativo de la población no lo vea asi, no hay nada que hacer



Algunos os creéis que Franco era tonto. Vio que aquello estaba perdido y decidió intentar evitar que ocurriera lo mismo en su país durante unas cuantas décadas más. Luego la CIA asesinó a Carrero y ya se fue todo al traste para él, era un anciano y lo traicionaron.

De ahí el café para todos y el repartirse España con el R78 y venderla a las élites globalistas (ideología progre traída de EEUU, que es donde surgen todas estas cosas) a cambio de dos duros.


----------



## rsaca (7 Ene 2023)

todoayen dijo:


> Es el progresismo, hamijos



Ostia. Ese video no es fake?. Se sabe la historia que hay detras?.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (7 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Una pena lo de mis paisanos.
> 
> La patria de Beethoven, Goethe, Kant, Schopenhauer, Von Braun, Wagner ... una civilización europea por si misma, que al unirse a la latina bajo Carlomagno ha dado al mundo a Europa, camino del precipicio.



Si no es por la iglesia católica romana en Alemania estarían todavía en los árboles y afilando piedras. A mí Alemania no me ha dado nada. y la puta europa se la pueden meter por el culo doblada.


----------



## patroclus (7 Ene 2023)

weyler dijo:


> diria que alemania es el caso mas claro, hay una teoria que dice que realmente el pueblo aleman ya no existe, se extinguio
> 
> los millones que murieron en la 1º guerra mundial, hambre y miseria en la postguerra, bajada de natalidad en postguerra
> 
> ...



Aborto, inmigración, feminazismo, cuotas de mujeres para que se centren en trabajar en lugar de procrear, destrucción de la familia, homosexualidad impuesta por las élites, etc, están acabando con todo occidente. 

Y Alemania lleva ya 80 años con lavados de cerebro a toda su población , no creo ni que se den cuenta de lo que les esta pasando, incluso veran todo esto como avances en su sociedad.


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (7 Ene 2023)

Por eso cada vez más Alemanes Escapan a Paraguay


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Ene 2023)

Pues en un momento dado habrá que liarse la manta a la cabeza y morir matando.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (7 Ene 2023)

Imagino que la policía alemana irá equipada con "munición fried chicken", para apaciguar a estos salvajes


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (7 Ene 2023)

InvasorStalker2002 dijo:


> Por eso cada vez más Alemanes Escapan a Paraguay



Pobre chaval. Tiene cara de estar contento. De todas formas, son mormones o algo asi? Es que te tienes que ir a Paraguay para vivir en el campo aislado?


----------



## ciberobrero (7 Ene 2023)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonitas imágenes, cómo están disfrutando los alemanes




Meanwhile






Detenido por explicar cómo hacer armas por internet


había explicado como imprimir la pistola "Ramón" en una impresora 3d




www.burbuja.info





Muchas gracias, Don Estado y sus perros


----------



## Hanshiro.T (7 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Todo el mundo en el 45.
> 
> España tuvo solo el usufructo unas decadas a cambio de traicionar al Eje



Por eso mismo digo que El Caudillo tendría que haber ido a la la 2GM con los rebeldes contra el sistema narizotas mundial, El Caudillo compró pan para hoy hambre para mañana que duró 40 años, no le echó cojones y ahora vamos a ser eliminados por ello.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (7 Ene 2023)

Todos los vídeos y fotos que habéis posteado tienen sus años ya. Los he visto antes.



Rextor88 dijo:


> Son provocadores. Salen y el gobierno y la policía no hace nada aunque roben y maten, porque lo que buscan con todo esto los políticos es que nosotros salgamos a enfrentarnos a los moronegros y ahí sí, saldría la policía pero a apresarnos a nosotros, no a los moronegros. Esto ya se vió en los BLM por ejemplo. Pero las élites también viven con nosotros y no quieren que se vaya de madre. Por lo que la solución es ignorar las provocaciones y cuando la cosa se vaya de madre, que estén obligados a actuar contra sus seres de luz... y que sean los políticos y las FCSE los que se coman el marrón e incluso fenezcan en el intento.



Por fin alguien que lo ha entendido.




mirym94 dijo:


> Y porque pagan a cagones con placa, el nwo tiene que reducir población con hambre,crisis,virus,miseria,guerra interna, religiosa,natalidad Ect.. *yo creo que la moronegrada rebelde no lo vieron llegar y se pensaban que serían sumisos para así cargarse la clase media.*



Lo cual demuestra que la élite es retrasada mental profunda. El tercer mundo es el MadMax. ¿Cómo van a ser sus habitantes sumisos si han causado el MadMax en sus países? Todos esos tipos tercermundistas de los vídeos y fotos que habéis posteado en este hilo no son más que la involución extrema de los yonkis navajeros de los 80 y los 90. La mayoría no llegarán ni a los 30 años, morirán de sobredosis o de sida.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Ene 2023)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> cualquier intento de deportar o perseguir a los marroquíes se verá como la repetición de la persecución de los judíos y el holocausto y por lo tanto será el casus belli que esperan los judíos de la angloesfera para bombardear Europa y volver a reducirla a cenizas.
> 
> La llamada segunda guerra mundial, que no fue mundial porque no cayó ninguna bomba en Estados Unidos, fue la forma que tuvieron de resolver su crisis del 29 . Agitaron el avispero en Europa, vendieron las armas, arrasaron los países y luego vendieron la reconstrucción con los créditos del Plan Marshall .



Demasiado truculento. Eso es imposible de planear. 

Cualquier plan judío está condenado al fracaso. Llevan dentro de ellos la semilla de su propia destrucción. Fijate en la cantidad de negros, que son una miniria oprimida, que ta empiezan a criticarlo y a odiarlo. 

Van a fracasar. Ya estan fracasando. Muchos estamos despertando y muchos más lo van a hacer pronto.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (7 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Demasiado truculento. Eso es imposible de planear.
> 
> Cualquier plan judío está condenado al fracaso. Llevan dentro de ellos la semilla de su propia destrucción. Fijate en la cantidad de negros, que son una miniria oprimida, que ta empiezan a criticarlo y a odiarlo.
> 
> Van a fracasar. Ya estan fracasando. Muchos estamos despertando y muchos más lo van a hacer pronto.



Ojalá tengas razón compa.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Ene 2023)

rasista, les estan pagando las pensiones.

[mode PSOE off]


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Por eso mismo digo que El Caudillo tendría que haber ido a la la 2GM con los rebeldes contra el sistema narizotas mundial, El Caudillo compró pan para hoy hambre para mañana que duró 40 años, no le echó cojones y ahora vamos a ser eliminados por ello.



A veces pienso eso. Dos millones de españoles en el frente Ruso podrían haber cambiado el rumbo de la guerra. Pero más bien creo que vencer a USA era imposible. Quizá alargando la guerra dos o tres años más se podría haber desarrollado la bomba atómica y bombarderos de largo alcance.... pero eso es soñar.

Yo habría ido a la guerra de cabeza. Pero el Caudillo sabia más y decidio ahorrar sufrimientos a su pueblo.


----------



## tiotonto (7 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Se ve que dios ama a los borrachos, porque no me encontre a nadie, pero por lo visto habia habido varias violaciones e incontables robos por u*n grupo de refugees afganos* que merodeaba el barrio y se juntaban por la noche en el parque.



Pero a esos refugiados nos los traia el ejercito español?,en mi ciudad ya han hecho varias violaciones,pero callan.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Demasiado truculento. Eso es imposible de planear.
> 
> Cualquier plan judío está condenado al fracaso. Llevan dentro de ellos la semilla de su propia destrucción. Fijate en la cantidad de negros, que son una miniria oprimida, que ta empiezan a criticarlo y a odiarlo.
> 
> Van a fracasar. Ya estan fracasando. Muchos estamos despertando y muchos más lo van a hacer pronto.









Felpudo sexto y sus discursos apoyando la agenda 2030 ... ante la ONU : " Vamos a transformar el mundo en los próximos quince años"


EL ARTE DE LA GUERRA CONSISTE EN EL ENGAÑO, EN VENCER SIN LUCHAR ( General Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años ) Entre las infinitas absurdeces y contradicciones de toda esta trama que dan para escribir un libro, destaca ... ¿ los países del golfo productores de petróleo y que rebosan de petrodólares ...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Ene 2023)

weyler dijo:


> diria que alemania es el caso mas claro, hay una teoria que dice que realmente el pueblo aleman ya no existe, se extinguio
> 
> los millones que murieron en la 1º guerra mundial, hambre y miseria en la postguerra, bajada de natalidad en postguerra
> 
> ...




No desprecies las contribuciones de los tercios españoles en la guerra de los 30 años.... jojojojo


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Solucionar el problema de (puto) cuajo se llama montar una revolución y estamos a años luz de tener mimbres para ese cesto.



Os han llenado tanto la cabecita de mierda que teneis interiorizado que para solucionar los problemas hay que andar robando jamones y quemando calles como putos rojos subversivos de mierda a sueldo de ñarigudos

Para cambiar las cosas tan solo hay que organizarse politicamente y montar un partido que de verdad tenga una puta linea politica clara concisa y de puto sentido comun con respecto a lo que hay que hacer con este pais y este continente

Y aplicar algo tan sencillo como lo que se hizo en tiempos de F3. Coger a todos los invasores, subirlos a un barco, y de vuelta a su casa. De forma totalmente legal y pacifica, sin ningun tipo de altercados ni movidas ni mierdas. Y que incluya obviamente a todos los nacidos aqui

Y ya esta. Sin el mas minimo lio


----------



## Hanshiro.T (7 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> A veces pienso eso. Dos millones de españoles en el frente Ruso podrían haber cambiado el rumbo de la guerra. Pero más bien creo que vencer a USA era imposible. Quizá alargando la guerra dos o tres años más se podría haber desarrollado la bomba atómica y bombarderos de largo alcance.... pero eso es soñar.
> 
> Yo habría ido a la guerra de cabeza. Pero el Caudillo sabia más y * decidio ahorrar sufrimientos a su pueblo.*



Ahora estamos sufriendo nuestra extinción por el gran plan narizotas. Espero que tengas razón y fracase el plan narizotas.


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Ene 2023)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonitas imágenes, cómo están disfrutando los alemanes



Ojo, yo no soy facha, pero hay que juntar las bolas de Dragón para resucitar a Hitler lo más pronto posible.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Ene 2023)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ojo, yo no soy facha, pero hay que juntar las bolas de Dragón para resucitar a Hitler lo más pronto posible.



Y no eres facha??... jojijojoko


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Y no eres facha??... jojijojoko



Soy pragmático.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Ene 2023)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Soy pragmático.



Exacto. Y eso es ser facha.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Por eso mismo digo que El Caudillo tendría que haber ido a la la 2GM con los rebeldes contra el sistema narizotas mundial, El Caudillo compró pan para hoy hambre para mañana que duró 40 años, no le echó cojones y ahora vamos a ser eliminados por ello.



Pues sí, es el rey esta desnudo, pero cuesta reconocer esto a la mayoria del foro.


----------



## rondo (7 Ene 2023)

Willvanperez dijo:


> Tito Adolfo te echamos de menos



Tito Adolfo era follamoros que no os enterais


----------



## rondo (7 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Al menos ellos lcuharon hasta el final para intentar impedir eso.
> 
> Aquí somos mas de reírnos de los que perdieron esa guerra, y es que nos encanta disfrutar esas cosas.



Y tu eres de huir como una rata si se lia


----------



## Segismunda (7 Ene 2023)

Madre mía, la media peneana de ese barrio ha subido cinco centímetros de golpe, pero debemos ser racionales, por sabrosos que sean esos miembros de choco-fresa no es gente que pueda integrarse. Qué miedo. GOSTOSO miedo. Pero miedo.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (7 Ene 2023)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> A cara descubierta, sabiendo que nadie les va a hacer nada. Si hubieran sido blanquitos, hinchas del Hertha Berlín, la policía y las pantallan hubieran caído sobre ellos con eficacia y furia.



Efectivamente, una cosa que nunca deja de sorprenderme de este tipo de videos es que sus protagonistas ni siquiera intentan ocultar si identidad de alguna manera


----------



## Soy forero (7 Ene 2023)

Joder, eso parece Berlín en 1945


----------



## River in the street (7 Ene 2023)

Creo que eso fue Suecia y es de hace unos años, visto aquí en el foro, pero vamos da igual esa mierda marrón es una metástasis


----------



## Stelio Kontos (7 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Una pena lo de mis paisanos.
> 
> La patria de Beethoven, Goethe, Kant, Schopenhauer, Von Braun, Wagner ... una civilización europea por si misma, que al unirse a la latina bajo Carlomagno ha dado al mundo a Europa, camino del precipicio.
> 
> Y no es que nosotros en la parte latina del invento vayamos mucho mejor que ellos, sencillamente nuestra carga de inmigrantes islamicos y africanos es menor que la de los paises del norte de Europa.



Yo tengo un servidor internacional en Discord, y todos los "alemanes" en él son morapios. Europa murió con Adolf.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Ene 2023)

Cuando hay un problema se lo resuelve ...sino el problema de hace más grande .


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (7 Ene 2023)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Yo tengo un servidor internacional en Discord, y *todos los "alemanes" en él son morapios*. Europa murió con Adolf.





Me sorprende, ya que Alemania también tiene inmigrantes de Toda Europa


----------



## Heráclito de Éfeso (7 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Por eso mismo digo que El Caudillo tendría que haber ido a la la 2GM con los rebeldes contra el sistema narizotas mundial, El Caudillo compró pan para hoy hambre para mañana que duró 40 años, no le echó cojones y ahora vamos a ser eliminados por ello.



Una verdad incómoda que los fachas de salón nunca reconocerán. De todas formas ya es tarde, muy tarde.


----------



## jorobachov (7 Ene 2023)

Es lo que han querido no ??


----------



## Hanshiro.T (7 Ene 2023)

Heráclito de Éfeso dijo:


> Una verdad incómoda que los fachas de salón nunca reconocerán. *De todas formas ya es tarde, muy tarde.*



Lo sé .


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Ene 2023)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Algunos os creéis que Franco era tonto. Vio que aquello estaba perdido y decidió intentar evitar que ocurriera lo mismo en su país durante unas cuantas décadas más. Luego la CIA asesinó a Carrero y ya se fue todo al traste para él, era un anciano y lo traicionaron.
> 
> De ahí el café para todos y el repartirse España con el R78 y venderla a las élites globalistas (ideología progre traída de EEUU, que es donde surgen todas estas cosas) a cambio de dos duros.



Yo solo he dicho que todo estaba perdido en el 45.

Franco gestionó la decadencia como pudo y retraso la toma del poder por parte de los alubios.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (7 Ene 2023)

Menos mal que los ciudadanos nativos que respetan la ley no tienen armas de fuego como los invasores!


----------



## th3burbu (7 Ene 2023)

Eso es lo que quiere la población al votar a los partidos pro NWO.

Yo ya cuando veo estas cosas, me resigno a pensar que me tengo que adaptar a ello, por que los ciudadanos votan caos, pobreza, islam...


----------



## kickflip (7 Ene 2023)

Ellos pegando tiros y tirando bengalas, y no pasa nada, pero tú debes dejar de tirar petardos y bombetas porque generas ansiedad a los perros


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (7 Ene 2023)

JessRex dijo:


> *ELLOS LO VOTARON Y AHORA A ELLOS LES CORTARAN LA CABEZA ...Y YO ME ALEGRO , LA RAZA BLANCA MERECE ESE FINAL POR HABER DEMOSTRADO EN EL SIGLO XXI , QUE YA NO QUEDA NADA DE LO QUE FUIMOS EN TODOS LOS SIGLOS ANTERIORES.
> 
> 
> MATEN!!!!MATEN!!!!.*



La borregada va a votar lo que le digan los medios, no se merecen lo que está por venir. La culpa es de los putos judíos que están detrás de los medios de comunicación y bancos.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (7 Ene 2023)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> La borregada va a votar lo que le digan los medios, no se merecen lo que está por venir. La culpa es de los putos judíos *que están detrás de los medios de comunicación y bancos.*



No te olvides de las agencias de publicidad, de las grandes empresas, de las productoras de cine y de porno, et...


----------



## .Kaikus (7 Ene 2023)

Todos los moros con su pistolita ucraniana, recien comprada.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (7 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> No te olvides de las agencias de publicidad, de las grandes empresas, de las productoras de cine y de porno, et...



Y las organizaciones (((supranacionales))). Todo lo relacionado con Covid, agenda 2030 y ecologismo lo lleva el WEF, la OMS, la ONU...


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Ene 2023)

Los alemanes decidieron en las últimas elecciones que esta era la senda a seguir. Y en Berlín ni te digo.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Ene 2023)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Eso tiene una solución muy facil : el ejercito y abrir fuego a discreción contra el lumpen marron parasitario. SI hay mas disturbios por estas medidas se reprimen con fuego real y posteriores arrestos y a campos forzosos de trabajo yreeducación.
> 
> *Si las elites no lo hacen es porque merecen ser ejecutadas en un patibulo por alta traicion a su nación.*



militares y policias incluidos en el pack


----------



## Furymundo (7 Ene 2023)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> *Los alemanes decidieron *en las últimas elecciones que esta era la senda a seguir. Y en Berlín ni te digo.



chorradas


----------



## Survivor101 (7 Ene 2023)

La vida en las grandes ciudades se va a hacer insoportable.


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Ene 2023)




----------



## Hanshiro.T (7 Ene 2023)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Y las organizaciones (((supranacionales))). Todo lo relacionado con Covid, agenda 2030 y ecologismo lo lleva el WEF, la OMS, la ONU...



Y también los narizotas y su "filantropía" usando ONGs, hay ser muy tonto para darle dinero a una ONG.


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Ene 2023)

Survivor101 dijo:


> La vida en las grandes ciudades se va a hacer insoportable.



Por eso me descojono de la gente que habla de cuanto “vale” su zulo en Mandril.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (7 Ene 2023)

gallofino dijo:


> Qué bonitas imágenes, cómo están disfrutando los alemanes



Lo que ha sido acojonante es ver corriendo a la familia con el carrito al final.
¿Autóctonos despistados que aún piensan que su país es suyo?


----------



## stuka (7 Ene 2023)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Eso tiene una solución muy facil : el ejercito y abrir fuego a discreción contra el lumpen marron parasitario. SI hay mas disturbios por estas medidas se reprimen con fuego real y posteriores arrestos y a campos forzosos de trabajo yreeducación.
> 
> Si las elites no lo hacen es porque merecen ser ejecutadas en un patibulo por alta traicion a su nación.




Tu vecino te mete escorpiones en tu casa.

¿A qué dedicarías tu mayor esfuerzo? ¿A matar escorpiones o matar a tu vecino?


----------



## stuka (7 Ene 2023)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En nochevieja desatados. Agrediendo a policías, personal de ambulancia. Tirándoles petardos. Con pistolas de esas de petardos, con pistolas reales. Etc.
> 
> 
> De hecho por culpa de ellos quieren prohibir los petardos. No sé muy bien si se refieren a los petardos esos que te pueden destrozar la mano o si se refiere a toda la pirotecnia en general.
> ...




Los amos ya están en la etapa final. Se van a acabar las paguitas porque ya han conseguido que los subnormales autóctonos traguen mirando para otro lado, mientras eran sobornados. Los años 80´s volverán...pero sin "Ruta del Bacalao".


Una vez se acaben las paguitas, conseguirán sus queridos "quinientos millones"...pero habrán hecho desaparecer a su mayor enemigo: los blanquitos.


Nuestros tanos saben lo que hay porque no son subnormales. Están acojonados con la que viene. Se les acabó parasitar al blanquito.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (8 Ene 2023)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Eso tiene una solución muy facil : el ejercito y abrir fuego a discreción contra el lumpen marron parasitario. SI hay mas disturbios por estas medidas se reprimen con fuego real y posteriores arrestos y a campos forzosos de trabajo yreeducación.
> 
> Si las elites no lo hacen es porque merecen ser ejecutadas en un patibulo por alta traicion a su nación.



El ejército ya se compone de lumpen marrón.
Europa ha muerto.


----------



## bronymaricøn (8 Ene 2023)

Yo solo veo gente festejando el año nuevo, no se que le ven de malo de tirar un par de tiros

Tremendos amargados son ustedes


----------



## Ratona001 (8 Ene 2023)

stuka dijo:


> Los amos ya están en la etapa final. Se van a acabar las paguitas porque ya han conseguido que los subnormales autóctonos traguen mirando para otro lado, mientras eran sobornados. Los años 80´s volverán...pero sin "Ruta del Bacalao" (......)
> 
> .



Creéme que estoy deseando que se carguen la paguita esa por existir que dan a todos los parásitos parece ser sin problemas. Si un remero quiere dejar el remo, le ponen trabas. Si Demir tiene 4 hijos, acaba recibiendo paguits sin problemas. Cuando luego tendrá cochazo, móvil caro etc porque vive de hacer trabajos para su clan moruno

Pero ante las crisis (coronavirus, ahora la movida ucraniana) aprietan a todo el mundo menos a ellos. Pero esa paguita lejos de desaparecer incluso han aprobado por ley que ya no se compruebe. Es decir antes el que recibía eso tenía que ir a citas y tal ahora no necesita ir a las citas ni nada.... Y quieren aumentarla a unos 630€ que no sé si lo han aprobado ya o sigue en borrador.


Hay un interés en mantener a la gente parásita que no se entiende. Los remeros a pagar. Y todos esos a disfrutar. Proque esa paguita no la reciben mayormente gente que pudiera necesitarla (madres solteras que no pueden currar a tiempo completo y tienen trabajos de mierda, gente con una enfermedad que les impide currar ,)

Sino que la reciben todos esos turco moros que trabajan en B en sus chanchullos (robar, drogas , estafa de los test del corona que facturaban hasta 60 veces más) y gente nacional que pudiendo trabajar no le da la gana y encima se pasan el día borrachos y pidiendo dinero a la gente para alcohol ya que en la paguita también está incluido el alcohol y tabaco pero no tanto como necesitan para pasar el día.


Todo apunta a que no va a cambiar. Sino que van a seguir apretando a los remeros. Y a los pensionistas. Y a seguir con la inflación.

A toda esta gentuza de la paguits básica los tienen entre algodones.


----------



## Ratona001 (8 Ene 2023)

bronymaricøn dijo:


> Yo solo veo gente festejando el año nuevo, no se que le ven de malo de tirar un par de tiros
> 
> Tremendos amargados son ustedes



Es que hay gente que sale a la calle a tirar 4 petardos y se van a casa. 

Y otra gente que sale con pistolas, petardos de esos que son fuegos artificiales , petardos de esos que te revientan el brazo... En manada, a tirarlos cerca de un coche de bomberos, de coches randoms o de la policía si está por ahí a ver qué pasa. Y se hacen selfies con las pistolas y se las dan a sus retoños para que jueguen un rato a pegar tiros al cielo . 

Y no se están 30 min con eso y ya. Sino toda la puta noche.


----------



## Falcatón (8 Ene 2023)

Pues copio aquí lo que comenté en otro hilo y se entenderá mejor en este: 

_Lo único que se va a salvar de Ex-paña seré yo cuando me jubile y no tenga que remar aquí. Este país al igual que el resto de los europeos está perdido y sin salvación. Me gustaría ser patriota y decir que aún estamos a tiempo de impedirlo pero ni hablar, será peor con el tiempo.

Veremos cómo se está en el extremo sur de Chile o de Argentina, que allí las temperaturas son fresquitas y no está superpoblado. Por la inflación argentina quizás mejor Chile, también lejos de bombazos nucleares aunque con el eventual meneíllo sísmico.

Fuera de coñas, quizás estire yo la pata antes pero el futuro a corto o medio plazo de Europa lo veo tremendamente feo, con guerras civiles y revoluciones de carácter religioso-étnico aparte de una inseguridad en las calles galopante y en progresión aritmética. Malos tiempos para ser viejo rodeado de bandas de moromierdas y panchitos asesinos tipo Latin King o Domenican Don't Play. ¿Un gobierno progre va a parar todo esto? Lo empeorará y ni espero siquiera que los del PP pacten con VOX algún año, los globalistas se alían sólo entre ellos._


----------



## apocalippsis (8 Ene 2023)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Lo bueno de vivir en Sicilia o sur de Italia es que está escoria está controlada por la mafia allí no tienen pelotas de hacer el indio



La mafia esa es de origen española, en lo que hemos quedado.......


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ene 2023)

Tarde o temprano, se unirán los patriotas de cada nación, se armarán y se liará parda. Mucho está provocando la morisma y tienen a bastante gente hasta los cojones.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Ene 2023)

Ahora entenderemos el verdadero significado de esta cancion de Infernal


Out of control

No hay nadie al mando


----------



## Teniente_Dan (8 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Tarde o temprano, se unirán los patriotas de cada nación, se armarán y se liará parda. Mucho está provocando la morisma y tienen a bastante gente hasta los cojones.



Pfff, yo no veo eso en mi entorno, de hecho hay gente totalmente abducida por lo woke que quieren más.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Y también los narizotas y su "filantropía" usando ONGs, hay ser muy tonto para darle dinero a una ONG.



Mucha gente aún se piensa que las ONG hacen algo por el mundo. Es alucinante que nadie se informe debidamente, porque es algo que se sabe desde hace mucho.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ene 2023)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Pfff, yo no veo eso en mi entorno, de hecho hay gente totalmente abducida por lo woke que quieren más.



Ya te digo yo que, cuando lleguemos a un extremo en el que salir a la calle sea cosa de vida o muerte, entonces mas de uno reaccionará. Hasta el mas gilipollas lo hace cuando la amenaza es real.


----------



## Ratona001 (8 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Tarde o temprano, se unirán los patriotas de cada nación, se armarán y se liará parda. Mucho está provocando la morisma y tienen a bastante gente hasta los cojones.



Eso no va a pasar nunca.
Porque cuando llegue ese día, serán una minoría rebelde fácil de aplastar.

Alemania es un país que cada día da más asco.
En cuanto empezaron a venir refus sirios se metieron con colador la otra morisma.

En cuanto empezaron a dejar entrar ucranianas empezó a meterse chusma zíngara (esos gitanos de piel negra si que dan impresión. Nuestros tanos de piel pálida son unos mierdas al lado de esos salvajes), y chusma rusa (anda que no veo últimamente grupos de hombres rusos derroidos emborrachándose. Que no sé de qué raza son porque no son blancos. Se parecen a los rusos-moros esos de Kazajistán )

Mi novio estuvo hace poco brevemente en el hospital. Y salió asqueado y alucinado del panorama. La gente en grupo, armando alboroto, escuchando música, en la sala de espera de urgencias, golpeando la puerta, metiendo prisa.. el personal que trabajaba allí asqueado, con la mirada vacía, muertos en vida. Gente que olia muy mal, a tabaco, a alcohol de no lavarse en años. Se le va quitando la anestesia. Yo le decía "te lo llevo diciendo años, hoy lo has visto por fin"

Yo antes iba a una ginecóloga en una zona de moros porque no encontraba consulta en otro lado. Y cada vez que iba... Un asco ( Me refiero a los pacientes). Un moro entró al baño y cagó con la puerta semi abierta. En un baño que es para embarazadas....y lo dejó sucio que tuvo que una de recepción pasar la fregona y limpiarlo. (La espera era larguísima ahí con cita...hasta 3 horas que habré esperado)
Y siempre discusiones pidiéndoles que esperen fuera... Que no entrasen en la consulta sin más. Un día esperando 7 en una cola entraron dos turcas con pintas de puton verbenero y se colaron diciendo "vengo a abortarrrr" "pues espere su turno, hay 7 personas en la cola" "vengo a abortar" . Tienen que ser siempre ellos. Los demás que esperen. Que asco dan. (Les dijeron que allí no se hacían abortos porque no estaba la torda registrada en esa consulta y además se había pasado del plazo. Entonces la mandaron a un centro de esos) y la otra encima encarándose con la recepcionista..... Encima que las atienden pese a que hay cola y todo malas maneras...


En cierto modo el coronacirco servía para disuadir a todos esos guettos. Al no permitir acompañantes. Ahora que volvimos a la normalidad... Vuelven los que van en manada. Todos deben ser paguiteros para estar ahí si no tienen nada serio o tanto familiar para acompañar a uno que se ha torcido un dedo, y dar por culo en la sala de espera


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Ene 2023)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Por eso me descojono de la gente que habla de cuanto “vale” su zulo en Mandril.



Depende de dónde esté tu zulo, vamos camino de una banlieulización extrema.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (8 Ene 2023)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que, cuando lleguemos a un extremo en el que salir a la calle sea cosa de vida o muerte, entonces mas de uno reaccionará. Hasta el mas gilipollas lo hace cuando la amenaza es real.



Bueno, todo es posible, recuerdo hablando con un venezolano, el tío me decía algo así como "pensábamos que nunca acabaríamos como Cuba". Tal vez en argentina pasó parecido, una vez que un país sigue mucho tiempo con esa deriva de autodestrucción luego debe ser difícil dar marcha atrás, ya no hay masa crítica social suficiente.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (8 Ene 2023)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Eso no va a pasar nunca.
> Porque cuando llegue ese día, serán una minoría rebelde fácil de aplastar.



Exacto, cuando en Venezuela salió "la gente" a protestar se les barre sin contemplaciones. Porque además no son "toda la gente", son una parte en todo caso.


----------



## RayoSombrio (8 Ene 2023)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Eso no va a pasar nunca.
> Porque cuando llegue ese día, serán una minoría rebelde fácil de aplastar.
> 
> Alemania es un país que cada día da más asco.
> ...



Los zíngaros los he visto alguna vez y dan mucha impresión. Son malos y violentos hasta el tuétano, ni nuestros etnianos los soportan. Creo que hubo una barriada que los acabó echando porque eran insufribles.


----------

